# Suggestions



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.

I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?

So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Be you an Uber employee, or not; be it you or someone else; someone at Uber will see what is posted here. We have had admitted Uber employees on these Boards. They have admitted that people at Uber do read these Boards. At one point, we had an Operations Manager who posted an "ask me anything" topic.

We can suggest all that we will. As Uber is so full of itself and is so sure that it knows it all, usually it ignores any suggestions, even those that it solicits.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm curious what interest any uber employee has in reading anything on forums like this. it would indicate they're at least curious what drivers think. but why? why would they at all be curious when all signs point to they don't really give a damn? if they peruse these forums while on the clock, and I would bet on it they do, perhaps they should be spending that time finding ways to give drivers reasons to not have to resort to forums like this for information, to vent or seek some advice.

in other words, to any uber employee that might read this. why don't you go be productive, actually productive, and use this time you're spending reading this and go earn your paycheck and then, just try to give a damn about your drivers. that's all I'd suggest, just try to give a damn


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Why would a corporate type watch this forum?

I would hope they are inspired by Henry V's actions on the eve of Agincourt.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What's your base salary at Uber Karen? What are your Bonus incentives? How big is your Christmas Bonus this year?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

You never answered my confusion about your brownie deliveries and 7-Eleven guy timeline. You start new topics and ignore the response posts that challenge your stories and credibility.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Why would a corporate type watch this forum?


You would have to ask them that. If I could figure out why people do half of what they do, I would be in a mansion on Foxhall Road driving a cab or Uber just because I could not find anything better to do that day.

If those who stated that they were employees are to be believed, people at Uber do read these Boards. I do not know why.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't necessarily think you work at uber but you have other motivations. Just be upfront and honest and we will do the same.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

And if you are an AI bot sent down to kill us all, just do it gently.


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

I posed a serious legal concern on her brownie post that she never replied to as well. #supershill


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Correct she ignore anything thoughtful question that challengers her (except accusing her of being a troll) and starts a new thread to get more attention and replies.

Not even sure if she volunteered what city she works in


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

She stated St Louis


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

oh I missed that. Go Cardinals!


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Keep on glossing over the fact that your profile pic is a Getty Images stock photo. Regardless of anything else, that's a big ol' red flag right there.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

^ link?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Karen the troll


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

argyowl said:


> ^ link?


There's a watermark right on the image. Which also constitutes theft, just like somebody stealing Karen's aux cord or brownies.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


Well if you're proud to be an uber employee, you should take it as a compliment and not slander.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Didn't even notice the watermark. Thanks.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


How long have you been driving for Uber and why do you drive for Uber?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> I'm curious what interest any uber employee has in reading anything on forums like this. it would indicate they're at least curious what drivers think. but why? why would they at all be curious when all signs point to they don't really give a damn? if they peruse these forums while on the clock, and I would bet on it they do, perhaps they should be spending that time finding ways to give drivers reasons to not have to resort to forums like this for information, to vent or seek some advice.
> 
> in other words, to any uber employee that might read this. why don't you go be productive, actually productive, and use this time you're spending reading this and go earn your paycheck and then, just try to give a damn about your drivers. that's all I'd suggest, just try to give a damn


They read this forum to watch Uber drivers waller in self pity. It's amusing for them to see the masses in squabbles. It gives them a superior complex. Advertising for other rideshare companies is the only way to get their attention like it did earlier this year with Juno in N.Y.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

GoatLove said:


> And if you are an AI bot sent down to kill us all, just do it gently.


And quickly


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Tip option in the app .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Show us your ***s!


What if it's AI at work?
Artificial impl...... *
* Sorry, not good to mention the "ants" part of that on here.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

- Have an option on the uber map for Android to NOT always show North up. Most other GPS units show the direction you are facing up. Uber being different makes it more difficult to locate the pin sometimes. This was incredibly annoying when I was new and even caused me to a cancel a ride once because I had difficulty adjusting to it and finding the passenger.

- Raise rates nationwide to at least $1 per mile. Rates lower than this are having a bad effect on both passenger and driver experience. For instance I have heard of passengers having eight people cancel in the Orlando area ($0.65/mile) for a long trip. No one wants to drive that for so little pay. Is this REALLY the experience you want your passengers to have? Even at $1 a mile you would still be half the price of a taxi.

- Loosen up on the driver rating non-sense. It causes a lot of anxiety especially for your newer drivers. Almost all the vets here talk about being selective with ping acceptance to protect their ratings. Again, is this the experience you want your customers to have? You say 10% of drivers have a rating below 4.6 and only those are in danger. But then you have 50%+ of your drivers having to play these games to protect their ratings. See the folly of it?


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

For drivers in 'upfront pricing' markets....pay the upfront price to the driver and take your 25% off that... as opposed to overcharging 15-20% and keeping that overcharge to uber. 

Side note, I took an uber this past weekend and explained that game to the driver. He had no idea. I texted him the proof....personally, I have more or less stopped driving for that reason.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Show us your ***s!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Arrange for me to have a meeting with Travis. I've got a couple of things I want to say to him...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> She stated St Louis


..........and called it the "mid-south"...................


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This forum has no ads at all. It's probably ran by uber.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> This forum has no ads at all. It's probably ran by uber.


My iDevices show ads when I'm not logged in - just logged out then to prove it to myself.
That's how I know if I've been logged off - when I see ads.


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


My two cents:

1: A number of part time drivers probably drive for a few hours before another job or other time sensitive commitments. As such, they can't run the risk of a long trip that will make them miss other commitments and will often have to cancel a ride due to its distance. UBER should add a "distance" filter (similar to the Destination Fliter) that would allow a driver to specify a milage radius they would be willing to drive. The benefit to UBER would be less driver cancellations resulting in a better customer experience.

2: Improve the UBER navigation app. While its gotten better, it still does not recognize closed roads or roads with construction going on.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

You know.. I find it kinda funny to see a Jewish name working for a company with a German name.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

d0n said:


> You know.. I find it kinda funny to see a Jewish name working for a company with a German name.


Kalanick?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Kalanick?


Karen Stein


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Kalanick?


It's hilarious.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Btw OP, all they have to do is check your IP to see if it's a known VPN/proxy, at that point this website knows who you are working for.

Mods, does Karen exist?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Karen Stein


Have enjoyed more than a few (!) steins of Warsteiner beer in my time (and on the boss's), so always thought it to be a Germanic name.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Emotionless and lack of empathy towards other's. Robots gaining input. The next generation of humans.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Have enjoyed more than a few (!) steins of Warsteiner beer in my time (and on the boss's), so always thought it to be a Germanic name.


Yeah, that makes sense. Your right


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Point of information, German Jews considered themselves German right up until the 3rd Reich.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> This forum has no ads at all.


^^^^^^Never mind, he\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ already mentioned it.


Lowestformofwit said:


> My iDevices show ads when I'm not logged in - just logged out then to prove it to myself.
> That's how I know if I've been logged off - when I see ads.


What is annoying when you try to read without logging in is that sometimes the adverts obscure the posts.


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........and called it the "mid-south"...................


I'm in St. Louis. I know of no one here that refers to St. Louis as "mid-south." So I call BS.

However, if she's real, then we can meet at an local QuikTrip and talk all she wants.

Karen, how about the QT at Big Bend and I-44? Do you know where that's at?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

turl686 said:


> I'm in St. Louis. I know of no one here that refers to St. Louis as "mid-south." So I call BS.


I hope that you are calling Beta Sigma on the Original Poster rather than me. He/She/It stated it, I did not. The last time that I was in St. Louis was Wednesday, 27 October 2004 (Guess why. HINT: I am originally from Massachusetts). I never heard it then. I had been in St. Louis more than once before that. I never heard it any of those times. I know more than one person from St. Louis. Never have I heard any of them use it.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

turl686 said:


> However, if she's real, then we can meet at an local QuikTrip and talk all she wants.
> 
> Karen, how about the QT at Big Bend and I-44? Do you know where that's at?


Lmao!!! Smoke her out...


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


So Karen, what high school did you go to?


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would have to ask them that. If I could figure out why people do half of what they do, I would be in a mansion on Foxhall Road driving a cab or Uber just because I could not find anything better to do that day.
> 
> If those who stated that they were employees are to be believed, people at Uber do read these Boards. _* I do not know why.*_


Because uber is a millennial corporation, employing the type of passive aggressive people who stalk their exes on instagram just because.


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

TotC said:


> So Karen, what high school did you go to?


Good one.

If she's from St. Louis, she'll understand your question.


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hope that you are calling Beta Sigma on the Original Poster rather than me. He/She/It stated it, I did not. The last time that I was in St. Louis was Wednesday, 27 October 2004 (Guess why. HINT: I am originally from Massachusetts). I never heard it then. I had been in St. Louis more than once before that. I never heard it any of those times. I know more than one person from St. Louis. Never have I heard any of them use it.


Of course. I understand with whom the statement originated.


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The last time that I was in St. Louis was Wednesday, 27 October 2004 (Guess why.


Gimmie 2 chances? It was the 50th anniversary of McDonalds held under the Golden Arches, or to witness the Curse of the Bambino be broken.

I'm leaning towards Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, onions on a ...


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


I thought you were Chelsea Handler under an alias.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen, I want to talk to you on the phone about Uber.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If you want an actual suggestion, add the ability of the rider to tip the driver. I don't know what buffoon is so connived that this is a game changer but the reality is that this is the #1 thing wanted by the drivers and the #1 thing wanted by the riders.
Uber likes to twist the truth to make it seem like this is not even an issue and continues to claim they will find another way to address the issue of tipping. There is NO issue with tipping. Everyone, except the folks making millions of dollars per year running Uber, want this option. Someone needs to step down out of that Ivory Tower and listen to the tiniest bit of reality.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Karen, I want to talk to you on the phone about Uber.


Are you attempting to redefine the term 'Optimist'?


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Karen, I want to talk to you on the phone about Uber.


Get a room you two love birds.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

turl686 said:


> Good one.
> 
> If she's from St. Louis, she'll understand your question.


I don't get it. Do people from St. Louis go to high-school?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bluecrab said:


> Gimmie 2 chances? It was the 50th anniversary of McDonalds held under the Golden Arches, or to witness the Curse of the Bambino be broken.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, onions on a ...


.....................then you will fall precipitously to the ground......................................

Especially since I hate Icky-D's.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Karen. I'd like ro see you reply to yet another thread you've created.

Or are youreally Chelsea Handler?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

GoatLove said:


> I don't get it. Do people from St. Louis go to high-school?


Actually this is a common question from St Louis me being from St Louis myself........why it is asked is cuz people from St Louis knows where about the high schools are located.....that way we can figure out what area you live in...or lived in....also since so many little municipalities located in the "st Louis area" better than asking "what municipality you from"......guess we're just lazy


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

GoatLove said:


> I don't get it. Do people from St. Louis go to high-school?


People make a lot of assumptions based on the school district you attended here (socioeconomic, demographic, political, etc.). Many of them accurate, many of them not.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

105398 said:


> There's a watermark right on the image. Which also constitutes theft, just like somebody stealing Karen's aux cord or brownies.


LOL! That is so representative of Uber. Steal, make a ton of money and screw everyone else. Hey "Karen", sorry California stopped you from putting thousands of people into the poor house. Surely your technology company will find other ways of replacing us.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas Karen Stein.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> This forum has no ads at all. It's probably ran by uber.


Yeah, because the mods in the forum tout how well they are paid by Uber. LMAO.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


I make no assumptions about anyone, but I must ask, why would anyone, least of you care what anyone thinks?

For the sake of giving people the right to say they are correct and you are a corporate employee of Uber, it could only be a benefit to those that are here to see that someone can state there is some level of discontent amongst the tribe.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Why would a corporate type watch this forum?
> 
> I would hope they are inspired by Henry V's actions on the eve of Agincourt.


Research is always a good thing. Better to post things here then on Facebook for the masses to see. Take it from one that knows. My first income employer picked up on my discontent with them through Facebook. Not a pleasant way to state your qualms with someone.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Point of information, German Jews considered themselves German right up until the 3rd Reich.


True, inconvenience of gas chambers and concentration camps took away the vestiges of country pride. Weird how stuff like that could happen.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Punt


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Actually this is a common question from St Louis me being from St Louis myself........why it is asked is cuz people from St Louis knows where about the high schools are located.....


So what do you do if the person went to a Catholic high school?


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

How do we know this entire forum wasn't started by uber???


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So what do you do if the person went to a Catholic high school?


Makes no difference, it will still be used to assign attributes to that person as if it were one of the pubic school districts. Your high school in St. Louis is almost like race to some people. People will assume things about you because of the high school you went to.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> How do we know this entire forum wasn't started by uber???


Because it wasn't. Glad I could clear that up for you.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have asserted that I am an Uber corporate employee.
> 
> I suppose I could deny such slander, but would anyone believe me?
> 
> So I'll provide you with another option. Post your suggestions in this forum and assume Uber corporate will see them here.


►I think,... the Yearbook 'style Profile Picture, Watermark and, the fact, you NEVER have anything CRITICAL to say about Uber or Lyft,... -is a dead give away


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

AZ-XOEM said:


> I think,... the Yearbook 'style Profile Picture, Watermark and, the fact, you NEVER have anything CRITICAL to say about Uber or Lyft,... -is a dead give away


And rarely responds to critical questions. She/he lets posts die and starts other banal topics (for whatever purpose it serves)


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber ethics!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm rather disappointed in those whose chief concerns focus on such irrelevancies as who I "really" represent.

Perhaps I really am a horrid person. So? Ideas should be able to stand alone, and be discussed on merit.

"Being cheerful" is such a topic. You can worry yourself sick looking for hidden plots - or you can CHOOSE to greet each dawn with a smile. Which approach do you think will improve life?

I'm here to can't about my personal transport BUSINESS. I'm not here to flirt or discuss my personal life. 

I can't speak about Lyft because I know nothing about it. Learn one thing at a time ...

I spend my days looking for the next opportunity. Can't do that dwelling on the past. The surest way to have a wreck is to spend all your time looking in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm rather disappointed in those whose chief concerns focus on such irrelevancies as who I "really" represent.
> 
> Perhaps I really am a horrid person. So? Ideas should be able to stand alone, and be discussed on merit.
> 
> ...


Stop it, Karen. Seriously who gives a fig what people think? Just let it go.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm rather disappointed in those whose chief concerns focus on such irrelevancies as who I "really" represent.
> 
> Perhaps I really am a horrid person. So? Ideas should be able to stand alone, and be discussed on merit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Punt


Haaa! I love it!..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I also have a suggestion;
If one is going to drive their car professionally, one should contract through a service which offers REMITTANCE at a rate of at least $1.50 per mile or greater.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

To the people saying why Uber would look at these forums. The reason they do is when someone post something about being able to game the system they can solve that issue. For example when people talk about cancelling on rides that are not profitable. Although they already know we do that but we still express those things here.

As for suggestions for Uber, just give me 100k and I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kind of amazed. Of course Uber & Lyft read this forum. No brainer. Free research. Where do you think Juno got their business model?

Why would they pay some one to interact, undercover? They Wouldn't. There is zero to gain from it and would cost money. lose/lose. They can just read. win/win. The information at no cost.

Think I am the lowest earner here and got nothing bad to say about Lyft. How am I not a plant or "shill"?

I really enjoy you folk. I do, but some of the witch hunting and massive conspiracy theories kind of thinking gives pause. And sometimes, its a little funny.


Unless of course you are now or have ever been a member of the communist party?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen, http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/11946012/Henry-V-St-Crispins-Day-speech-in-full.html

I didn't know your reference, so looked it up. That speech makes ya wanna fight for the crown!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you, Danny. I was referring to the way the King went undercover and mingled with the troops the night before, so he could accurately gauge their morale.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Thank you, Danny. I was referring to the way the King went undercover and mingled with the troops the night before, so he could accurately gauge their morale.


LOL, so how is our morale? (still wanna fight for the crown after that speech)


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

This reminds me of a pax who I drove from ORD to Lincoln Park. The whole time he was on his phone complaining about how bad traffic was. When we arrived quicker than his estimate he said good job driver and saluted me. I found the whole thing kind of off putting


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Kind of amazed. Of course Uber & Lyft read this forum. No brainer. Free research. Where do you think Juno got their business model?
> 
> Why would they pay some one to interact, undercover? They Wouldn't. There is zero to gain from it and would cost money. lose/lose. They can just read. win/win. The information at no cost.
> 
> ...


I ran customer service centers for close to a decade. Uber Customer service already gets paid to answer emails. This would be known in the industry as a "separate secondary queue" and would only be worked when all other inbound lines of communication were dead.
So in essence, you are wrong... Companies utilize assets for every bit of the $8.61 per hour they pay.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I ran customer service centers for close to a decade. Uber Customer service already gets paid to answer emails. This would be known in the industry as a "separate secondary queue" and would only be worked when all other inbound lines of communication were dead.
> So in essence, you are wrong... Companies utilize assets for every bit of the $8.61 per hour they pay.


ok


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I ran customer service centers for close to a decade. Uber Customer service already gets paid to answer emails. This would be known in the industry as a "separate secondary queue" and would only be worked when all other inbound lines of communication were dead.
> So in essence, you are wrong... Companies utilize assets for every bit of the $8.61 per hour they pay.


Unless the person is reading these on their off time lol. Regaurdless, it is good for them.


----------



## uber_pilot (Dec 9, 2016)

filldebasket said:


> My two cents:
> 
> 1: A number of part time drivers probably drive for a few hours before another job or other time sensitive commitments. As such, they can't run the risk of a long trip that will make them miss other commitments and will often have to cancel a ride due to its distance. UBER should add a "distance" filter (similar to the Destination Fliter) that would allow a driver to specify a milage radius they would be willing to drive. The benefit to UBER would be less driver cancellations resulting in a better customer experience.
> 
> ...


I also would like to see a distance filter so the driver could set a mileage radius he or she would be willing to drive. Makes perfect sense to me if one is Ubering part time.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I suggest Uber leave Austin alone. Uber spent an Uber amount of money campaigning for a city vote and when you lost the outcome you left like a bunch of crybabies. Shame on you. I suggest fare rates for drivers so any cost of using a vehicle is completely covered including depreciation. Once those costs can get covered then make sure they make enough to pay their own bills. I suggest when you tell people they can have Thier own business doing this work that the income equals that of a successful business, not just a part time gig for a little extra income. I suggest you work with local government and fallow local regulations for the saftey of the citizens, drivers, and passengers. I suggest you become a better tech company. I suggest you care about people or anything for that matter. You made Uber dirt cheap transportation no need to act like a huge tech inovator. You made Uber just a convenient cab ride. It's not an awesome thing anymore.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

strongarm said:


> I suggest Uber leave Austin alone. Uber spent an Uber amount of money campaigning for a city vote and when you lost the outcome you left like a bunch of crybabies. Shame on you. I suggest fare rates for drivers so any cost of using a vehicle is completely covered including depreciation. Once those costs can get covered then make sure they make enough to pay their own bills. I suggest when you tell people they can have Thier own business doing this work that the income equals that of a successful business, not just a part time gig for a little extra income. I suggest you work with local government and fallow local regulations for the saftey of the citizens, drivers, and passengers. I suggest you become a better tech company. I suggest you care about people or anything for that matter. You made Uber dirt cheap transportation no need to act like a huge tech inovator. You made Uber just a convenient cab ride. It's not an awesome thing anymore.


Karen, relay this to your superiors, please & thank you.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL

See, Karen? I told you folks didn't you were doing "undercover Boss"


----------

